# Skibanff and I are going for a hit ...



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

..... of golf this Saturday morning at 10:45AM at Emirates driving range ..... anyone else interested ... :grouphug: .. :eyebrows:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> ..... of golf this Saturday morning at 10:45AM at Emirates driving range ..... anyone else interested ... :grouphug: .. :eyebrows:


Can't make it Saturday, but for future reference, where is it and do you need to book in advance? My game blows so doubt if you'd wanna hit near me  but I would like to get back into it. Are there are places you can play here without a membership and that you don't need to take out a mortgage for the green fees????


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

nola said:


> Can't make it Saturday, but for future reference, where is it and do you need to book in advance? My game blows so doubt if you'd wanna hit near me  but I would like to get back into it. Are there are places you can play here without a membership and that you don't need to take out a mortgage for the green fees????


Hi Nola ...

I'm sure neither Skibamff nor myself would have any problem being in a foursome with you irrespective of how you play. Couldn't be any worse than I am just now ... As a guide of the bucket of 100 balls or so last week I smacked _(notice the word smacked and not hit)_ I probably only hit half a dozen cleanly and true. Maybe that might give you an inkling of just how badly I am just now after a 14 or 15 month lay off so don't worry, you'd be fine ... :clap2:

There are places you can _"have a hit_" without being a member or breaking the bank, particularly now that summer is comming along. You are right though, a lot of the time it is almost like you need to take a morgage here for the green fees .... 

Just throw up a thread or flick me a PM if you'd like a hit at any time (and I am pretty sure Skibanff would jump at the chance also if he is available!) ... :eyebrows:

Cheers F&H ....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Says he with 2 holes in 1


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> Says he with 2 holes in 1


Last time you get invited back home after a few drinks with me and the little lovelly .... I thought those sorts of things were hush hush .... hmmm ! ... :eyebrows:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I would have a T-shirt made!!!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> I would have a T-shirt made!!!!


You might, but I've never really thought about it actually, although it was pretty special at the time .... _as detailed by the little lovely the other day ..._


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyways, see you tomorrow at the club, as need to see if I can still smack a ball decently after the ops!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> Anyways, see you tomorrow at the club, as need to see if I can still smack a ball decently after the ops!!


Give me a call for the specifics in the morning of "secret mens business" ... see you there, 10:45 AM ...:eyebrows:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

For anyone else who is coming along later this morning for a hit, I can't go unfortunately due to a mini disaster late yesterday with water in the kitchen ..... still waiting for the plumber.

Pretty sure Skibamff and SBP are still up for it so contact them for the final particulars .... cheers


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

What a hassle! 

Hope it gets sorted out soon


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> For anyone else who is coming along later this morning for a hit, I can't go unfortunately due to a mini disaster late yesterday with water in the kitchen ..... still waiting for the plumber.
> 
> Pretty sure Skibamff and SBP are still up for it so contact them for the final particulars .... cheers


Next time my freind as work got me today.
I am pretty shocking at the game though.
From what SBP says, you should be on the pro circut


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Next time my freind as work got me today.
> I am pretty shocking at the game though.
> *From what SBP says, you should be on the pro circut*


Mate after my first _"attempt" _last week I should be a garbage collector by comparison ..... and not attempting to play golf ... I was absolute crap ! ...  

Doubt very much whether you could be as bad as me just now ....

Now there's an idea .... we could always just go and _ "drown our sorrows" _afterwards .. :spit: .. :spit:.. 

And as for the Pro circuit ... realy a bit to old to be a hooker .. I'd have to pay them ... :eyebrows:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Now there's an idea .... we could always just go and _ "drown our sorrows" _afterwards .. :spit: .. :spit:.. :eyebrows:


Now there is a plan


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Was a tad warm!!!!! In UK our driving ranges are covered!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome to Dubai SBP! Enjoy the sun!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyways......we think we may have a proper game in a couple of weeks 7am tee off back in time before becomes TOO hot, and some luncheon


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

9 or 18?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

The full 18 mate  And we need a 4th.................................................looking at about 19th June?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> Was a tad warm!!!!! In UK our driving ranges are covered!!


What a girl .....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

SBP if we get another few .... there could always be a second foursome perhaps ? If thats OK with you guys? ... _(better get some practice in between now and then - woops there goes the testosterone thing again)_

No ring ins though, they've got to all be playing as crappy as we are !!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

the more the merrier  Any bandits will be chucked off


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> the more the merrier  Any bandits will be chucked off


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: .... their shout !

So now its your turn matey ..... _"And over to you blue leader"_ .... your a legend!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

And so its on to the 19th of June thread with SBP !!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> What a girl .....


Me or SBP?
I think for my standard of golf, the back 9 will do.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Your best hole the 19th then Stew?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Your best hole the 19th then Stew?


You guessed it
You will realise why after you see my golfing


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

Join the club


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Who cares .... just come and have a slap and tickle and bring a good sense of humor as all else is taboo and out the window !!!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

With the way I play, having a sense of humour is the only way I can make it through :lol:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

nola said:


> With the way I play, having a sense of humour is the only way I can make it through :lol:


Haha your not alone there
It also costs me a fortune in golf balls.
Whats worse if if there is water involved my ball always has a water magnet in it.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

I know the feeling well, especially about the magnet. Green fees cost a fortune, but at least I get my money's worth because I swing so many times and spend so much time on each hole :lol:


----------

